# Wormer paste ok for goats?



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all! I was wondering.....I use Durvet Duramectin Ivermectin dewormer paste for my horse, and usually give my goats a pellet dewormer, but I'm curious, is it ok to use the paste for the goats as well? And if so, how would I figure out how much to give them? Thanks so much for any help! 
Chessa 
Mommy of 6: 2 Alpine, 3 Nigerian Dwarf, 1 Nubian


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, it is very safe for use on goats. The dose is 3 times the amount of the horse dose, so a 100 lb goat gets 300 lbs. worth of paste. It is safe to round up to be sure to give them enough too. Here an 82 lb. goat would still get 300 lbs. worth of paste.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Unless the past (actually gel) is Quest. That is 3 times the strength of regular livestock Cydectin. Quest is 1cc per 100 pounds.

I use horse dewormer on the goats, have for years and years.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And the dose for horse Safeguard paste is 5 times the horse dose


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

With the ivermectin 1.87% paste, I worked that out to 1.2cc per 62.5lbs at 4x the horse dose, or 1.2cc per 83lbs at 3x the horse dose, if that helps anyone. 
So the 250lb marker will worm either a 62.5lb goat, or an 83lb goat. One entire tube will worm a 312.5lb goat or 415lbs of goat.


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

Ah, yes! I just started worming for spring and thought I did too much at 4x for the 1.87% because I have math issues and it's written out in a confusing way on the applicator when you are doing multiple animals. 

Another moment of panic relieved thanks to this forum.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The worm pellets don't work well, if at all. I'm not sure why they are permitted to sell them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Older thread, but thanks for the add on.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Do yall still concur with this, and heyas!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old post from 2015 but still good.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Do yall still concur with this, and heyas!!


Hey @MadCatX long time no see! Welcome back! I hope all is well with you! How’s Bonnie and Clyde?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I concur.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Hahaah - thanks gang, Mr. Clyde has saw fit to get Mites that travelled what I considered fairly quickly, coupled with rut. 
They are both still doing good. Living the goat life, spoiled geughts! We added Shaggy Two Times (Silk Fainter - Zoo Rescue) and Max ("Mini' Nubian) also a zoo retiree. LOL.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Hahaah - thanks gang, Mr. Clyde has saw fit to get Mites that travelled what I considered fairly quickly, coupled with rut.
> They are both still doing good. Living the goat life, spoiled geughts! We added Shaggy Two Times (Silk Fainter - Zoo Rescue) and Max ("Mini' Nubian) also a zoo retiree. LOL.


I’m so glad everyone’s doing well! We miss you around here!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I’m so glad everyone’s doing well! We miss you around here!


Ill do better of trying to get in around here yall have been so helpful and I miss the banter!


----------

